

Introducing Bullet: The Functional PHP Micro-Framework - vlucas
http://www.vancelucas.com/blog/introducing-bullet-the-functional-php-micro-framework/

======
kodablah
A good idea for a blog post would be to compare the features of your project
with Laravel and Silex, both of which also do matching and anonymous
functions.

I understand yours has nesting but with all the frameworks out there, it
becomes hard to choose a newer one without a comparison with the existing
ones.

~~~
vlucas
I think a raw feature comparison wouldn't quite capture it, because nearly all
micro-frameworks have essentially the same features on a list or comparison
grid. I think the real "magic" of Bullet requires using it a bit to fully
understand why it is a fundamentally better and more flexible approach. I have
thought about making a screencast series or a nice tutorial with an example
app I made with it. I am leaning towards a screencast or two because I feel a
lot of the niceties of this functional approach have to be explained since
most people are used to the more typical flat approach.

